# Chairs, Chairs Everywhere & Nowhere To Sit



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i can see a chair not occupied by a cat...


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> i can see a chair not occupied by a cat...


 lol it's a figment of your imagination. I need to get another cat to full that spot :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

where do you sit then, on the floor,
im getting excited, my sons been on all weekend and week about us getting a kitten. the ones of my nephews have all been spoken for but ive found an absolute beauty that im going to see saturday. cant wait. shes so lovely. ready in 2 to 3 weeks from a rescue. shes white fluffy with little tortoiseshell bits on ears, if shes as beautiful as pic im having her.
what am i doing.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> where do you sit then, on the floor,
> im getting excited, my sons been on all weekend and week about us getting a kitten. the ones of my nephews have all been spoken for but ive found an absolute beauty that im going to see saturday. cant wait. shes so lovely. ready in 2 to 3 weeks from a rescue. shes white fluffy with little tortoiseshell bits on ears, if shes as beautiful as pic im having her.
> what am i doing.
> michelle x


Thats nice hope you will enjoy her as much as the picture :001_tt1:. Torties are my favourite colour cats barring the bad luck I have with them. Would love to see the picture asap and glad you getting a rescue cat.

Psst.....heres a secret don't tell anyone but there is two chairs where I took the picture....remember don't tell anyone Michelle :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pics of cats doing what they do best 

Ian


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Ian B said:


> Great pics of cats doing what they do best
> 
> Ian


Thanks


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh dear, my little kitten was at vets today and been taken off the adoption, she has calici virus, im gutted. doesnt sound good, i looked on internet, and i dont want a kitty starting life with lots of problems. such a shame, she was stunning.
michelle x


----------



## borderkp (May 13, 2011)

lovely pics.. am loving the beautiful big ginger puddy owning the yellow chair


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> oh dear, my little kitten was at vets today and been taken off the adoption, she has calici virus, im gutted. doesnt sound good, i looked on internet, and i dont want a kitty starting life with lots of problems. such a shame, she was stunning.
> michelle x


Thats sad hope she gets better soon if it is possible. It seems with that virus she has to be alone which is sad.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_brilliant pics, ,_


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww them pics are great


----------

